# Couple Of Questions * Update With Pic*



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

What is the best wax that is easy to put on? I have been using protect all, should i use something else?

My truck tires have very very small cracks in the side walls. Is this a big deal or normal?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Do they look like this?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wolfie...

He said Truck Tires








Let's hope that he doesn't have Milestar tires on his truck!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Wolfie...
> 
> He said Truck Tires
> 
> ...


Ummm....those aren't Milestars.....and cracks are cracks, no matter what kind of tires they're on


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Well they kinda do look like that. There is just more of them and the are not as deep. They kinda look like what you would see on a glazed pot. They are just on the surface.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Wolfie...
> 
> He said Truck Tires
> 
> ...


Does your truck have the ameritrack tires on it? How do you like them?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Not so great photo....but shows another tire that had mpre cracking and, these too, looked to be just on the surface. Is this close?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Not so great photo....but shows another tire that had mpre cracking and, these too, looked to be just on the surface. Is this close?


These are not so deep and just look like they are on the surface. The also go diff directions. They are very light, you cant even see them standing up. You need to look. They could have been there for ever, i am just not sure.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, I'm certainly no tire guru and a photo of YORU tires would probably help others diagnose. The tires I posted here are dry-rotted (and the photos actually look deeper than the tires did to the naked eye.)

Either way, even _these_ cracks would have started as a smaller, more shallow, and fewer cracks. It wouldn't seem that _any_ cracks can be _good_ cracks.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Lee, on your tires check out this link. It might answer your question about your tires.

Tires have a shelf life

Leon


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Lee,

I'll leave the tire cracking answers to others. This has not been a problem for me so far. We are due for new shoes for our TV soon though. I think we maybe have another 1500 miles on them. I am looking at Dueler AT's for my Sierra.

As for wax, the one I use is NOT easy to apply. I use Fleet Wax. It is you typical "wax on wax off" application and sorta expensive. However the results are great and it lasts a VERY long time!

Dan


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

If you want to see how deep the cracks are let some air out of the tires, this will cause the cracks to open up some. (fill them back up after you take a look)

I like the Protect-All wax. I washed and waxed three cars and the 23RS in one weekend. I did break a sweat, that's because I live in South Texas Other than that the wax works great.

OBTW, The pictures looks like the back-side of an elephant.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Wolfie...
> 
> He said Truck Tires
> 
> ...


Does your truck have the ameritrack tires on it? How do you like them?
[/quote]
Hi Lee,

Our truck came with General tires. Dh says they're fine so far...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Well they kinda do look like that. There is just more of them and the are not as deep. They kinda look like what you would see on a glazed pot. They are just on the surface.


See if you can plow the area with your fingernails. If the rubber is soft, or the area bulging, it's time for a trip to the tire store.

Sluggo


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks to me like an accident waiting to happen. Remember that as the tire rotates, the tread flattens out and the sidewalls bulge where the tire meets the road. This flexes the cracks which stresses them more and makes them grow. My dad had a sidewall blow out on his 26' prowler last year doing 60mph on interstate 5. Upon inspection the other three tires all had this sort of cracking.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a pic of the tire. What do you think?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

My truck had the same cracks Michelin replaced all 5 tires last year, FREE of charge!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go here and read all about it http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/sho...=michilen+tires 38 pages!!!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Do they look like this?


I know what those are just by the pic! Look just like mine did after less than a year.

-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Here is a pic of the tire. What do you think?


Looks like the early stages of dry rot. When were the tires made? Somewhere on this website is an article that tells how to decipher the date stamp on the sidewall. Something about the week number of the year.? They may have been a couple years old when you bought them "new." That occurs quite a bit (so it says in that article - can't find it).

I'd take them back and see if the tire dealer will at least offer some sort of compensation.

But that's just me. Whatever, though, when in doubt - lean toward the safe side.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

For Wax: QuickSam recommended 303 Aerospace Protectant but we haven't tried it out just yet

Tire cracks: ??? we have very similar surface cracks on our trailer tires. Considering this crappy economy, we have been putting off purchasing new ones esp'ly since they are very light and surface lines right now. DH is on pins and needles about it but he also has the tire pro monitor system. Our previous 23RS had three (yes 3) different tires flats/issues... Two of them had punctures but one just simply shredded while traveling. Gotta be careful out there.

C-


----------

